# [RISOLTO] Problema con dual boot con win xp

## lsegalla

Salve, ho un problema che non mi era mai capitato facendo un dual boot con xp

Ho questo computer sul quale ho installato gentoo, sabayon e win xp.

Ho dato un occhio anche qui ma non mi è stato di aiuto perchè mi par di aver fatto tutto giusto

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/grub-error-guide.xml

All'avvio sto cercando di bootare windows xp e mi esce sto errore

http://www.bernaparkhotel.it/uploads/linux/grub-xp.jpg

Ecco di seguito il mio grub.conf

```

default=0

timeout=5

splashimage=(hd0,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

##################################

# GENTOO

##################################

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.29-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.27-r8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.27-r8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

##################################

# SABAYON

##################################

title Sabayon Linux (kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.29-sabayon)

root (hd0,4)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.29-sabayon  root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=UUID=93c42adf-0726-4453-96a1-08b8b52da3eb dolvm init=/linuxrc splash=silent,theme:sabayon vga=791 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet resume=swap:/dev/sda2 real_resume=swap:/dev/sda2

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.29-sabayon

savedefault

title Sabayon Linux (kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.29-sabayon) (safe mode)

root (hd0,4)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.29-sabayon root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=UUID=93c42adf-0726-4453-96a1-08b8b52da3eb dolvm init=/linuxrc CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 resume=swap:/dev/sda2 real_resume=swap:/dev/sda2 nox acpi=off ide=nodma vga=normal

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.29-sabayon

savedefault

##################################

# WINDOWS

##################################

title Windows XP

root (hd0,7)

makeactive

chainloader (hd0,7)+1

```

La partizione indicata mi sembra giusta, con cfdisk vedo questo

```

    sda1        Avvio       Primaria  Linux ext2                                       106,93

    sda2                       Primaria  Linux swap / Solaris                        2146,80

    sda3                       Primaria  Linux ReiserFS                              79999,08

    sda5                       Logica     Linux ext3                        [/boot]      106,93

    sda6                       Logica     Linux ext3                         [/]        31453,48

    sda7                       Logica     Linux swap / Solaris                          106,93

    sda8                       Logica     NTFS                               [^E]       46119,15

```

Last edited by lsegalla on Mon Aug 24, 2009 2:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apetrini

Non sapevo che si potesse installare Xp su una partizione logica, credevo che non facesse il boot. Ha mai funzionato questo setup? Hai provato a rendere la partizione sda8 "bootable" ?

Se monti la partizione sda8 sotto linux(con ntfs-3g) viene riconosciuta e montata correttamente?

Per altre cose non saprei dirti nulla, uso lilo da anni e non sono mai passato a grub(anche perché di norma non creo mai la /boot separata e grub aveva parecchi problemi a fare il boot da alcuni filesystem; poi lilo fa tutto ciò che mi serve; tempo fa volevo passare a grub2, ma la scarsità di documentazione mi ha fatto cambiare idea).

Qualcuno che usa grub magari ti saprà dire meglio.

----------

## lsegalla

boh, anche la partizione sabayon non è bootable e si avvia con grub

dual-trial boot con windows e grub li faccio da sempre ed è la prima volta che trovo problemi, non saprei cosa ho fatto di sbagliato...

provero' a montarla con ntfs-3g per verificare la cosa, cmq tutto mi par strano....

----------

## Apetrini

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> boh, anche la partizione sabayon non è bootable e si avvia con grub
> 
> 

 

si ma sabayon è linux per cui non è chainloader.

----------

## lsegalla

ma chainloader l'ho scritto su windows, non su sabayon

o c'è qualcosa di quel che hai scritto che mi sfugge ?

per il resto ntfs-3g monta regolarmente la partizione

ho provato a metterla anche come bootable /dev/sda8 ma non cambia nulla, solito errore al boot

----------

## Scen

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Non sapevo che si potesse installare Xp su una partizione logica, credevo che non facesse il boot. Ha mai funzionato questo setup?

 

Temo che il nocciolo della questione sia qui! Purtroppo Windows è molto delicato riguardo queste cose, inoltre confermo che la partizione deve essere marcata "avviabile".

Per cui:

Installa Windows XP su una partizione primaria

Marcala come "avviabile"

----------

## lsegalla

Eh ci avevo provato a creare una partizione primaria ma non ci riuscivo... c'è forse un limite alle partizioni primarie?

Vedo che ho messo come primarie le prime tre di gentoo... (boot, root e swap)

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

>  c'è forse un limite alle partizioni primarie?

 

Sì   :Confused: 

----------

## lsegalla

Come potrei fare dunque? Potrei togliere la partizione primaria dalla swap e modificarla in estesa ad esempio... o no ?

Ovviamente da live cd... poi tutto dovrebbe avviarsi tranquillamente... o no ?

----------

## lsegalla

Ho avviato con una knoppix che avevo sottomano, la quale aveva anche il Gparted del caso... e mi ha lasciato creare una nuova partizione primaria che ho marcato anche bootable. Dopodichè il tutto "ha funzionato".

In realtà poi Windows XP si è lanciato in una serie di scazzi con l'hardware (inizialmente aveva Vista sto PC schifido, e dopo avercelo rimesso ha ripreso a funzionare tutto). Tanto per me XP o VISTA non fa differenza per quel che lo uso (almeno spero).

Dovro' reinstallare Sabayon ma nessun problema usavo poco anche quello...

Marco come RISOLTO poichè il problema sembra fosse il discorso della partizione PRIMARIA che invece io assegnavo come LOGICA per i motivi di cui sopra, poi GPARTED mi ha lasciato creare una nuova partizione primaria e ora son a posto, grazie a tutti.

----------

## lsegalla

Domanda, finchè abbiamo ancora il thread attivo... per reinstallare anche la sabayon devo avere una partizione primaria disponibile almeno (sotto la quale poi ci saranno le altre partizioni del caso, e non approfondiamo questo)

Il punto è: io ho usato un boot disk di gentoo e con fdisk e cfdisk ho fatto le mie modifiche alla partizione swap che prima era in /dev/sda2, ora che è diventata una partizione estesa mi segna /dev/sda5 (ho creato tutto negli stessi settori del disco)

DOMANDE

1. io ho visto che comunque si riavvia e funziona gentoo, non è che ora che è segnato /dev/sda5 anzichè /dev/sda2 io devo modificare qualche configurazione da qualche parte in gentoo?

2. quella partizione di swap a sto punto puo' anche essere usata da sabayon ?

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 1. io ho visto che comunque si riavvia e funziona gentoo, non è che ora che è segnato /dev/sda5 anzichè /dev/sda2 io devo modificare qualche configurazione da qualche parte in gentoo?

 

Sì, /etc/fstab

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. quella partizione di swap a sto punto puo' anche essere usata da sabayon ?

 

Sì, senza nessun problema (alla fine è una memoria "RAM" su disco), a meno che tu non la utilizzi per la sospensione su disco (in tal caso verrebbero fuori casini).

----------

## lsegalla

sì, fstab casualmente lo avevo incrociato e lo avevo modificato quindi bene

Con la swap ho finito e sto già utilizzandola in comune come scrivevo, non mi interessa la sospensione su disco quindi bene anche lì

Unica cosa è che per far tutto sto ambaradan di spostamenti mi son backuppato tutto con acronis e poi mi son creato quanto segue:

/dev/sda1 - partizione primaria per windows del ca**o

/dev/sda2 - partizione primaria che monta /boot per gentoo

/dev/sda3 - partizione primaria che monta /boot di sabayon

/dev/sda4 - partizione estesa che contiene le seguenti unità logiche

/dev/sda5 - swap utilizzata da gentoo e da sabayon

/dev/sda6 - / di gentoo

/dev/sda7 - /home di gentoo

/dev/sda8 - / di sabayon

/dev/sda9 - /home di sabayon

Non so ancora se e quanto userò sabayon, spesso mi è utile per capire alcune cose... piuttosto volevo chiedere: avrebbe senso condividere una unità con /home e condividerla per piu' sessioni linux? O meglio, senso potrebbe averne ma potrebbe essere un pelino delicata la cosa? Non so, chiedo a voi, sta cosa potrebbe rivelarsi interessante anche...

-- EDIT --

Intendo dire... per i dati sicuramente sarebbe vantaggioso condividere tutti i documenti, ma sotto alla cartella home dovrebbero starci anche le varie dir nascoste con tutte le impostazioni dei programmi e robe di questo tipo e questo mi fa un po' paura (e non saprei dividere i documenti da queste cartelle, ovvero come organizzarle)... anche se una delle cose interessanti sarebbe ad esempio condividere le stesse email in thunderbird (ad esempio)

----------

